

Public patents, private profit? - dto
http://www.entrepreneurship.org/en/resource-center/using-sbir-to-bootstrap-your-company.aspx

======
dto
I knew that the US federal government had odd relationships with its
technology contractors, but I didn't know that an entire program exists
apparently to force the taxpayer to subsidize technology that it should
therefore own---but it turns into a private tech monopoly, which (as with the
company in the article) makes its money mostly from selling the resultant
patented technology back to... the US Federal Government, which pays for it
with... more taxpayer money.

